

This is Britain with a nice dusting of icing sugar - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/01/what-britain-would-look-like-dusted-with-icing-sugar/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Original linked to from here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1040330>

